# Apiary Directory



## richluther (Feb 2, 2016)

Hello everyone! Excited to join the forum and I hope to learn and share a lot of info!
One thing that my brother and I built is a local directory for Apiaries.

You can add a free listing with a link back to your website. It will be a great way to get found locally.
If you run into any issues with it, please let me know.

http://localapiaries.com/join-our-site/

Right now we only have a few categories but it should cover the basics:

_Honey
Bee Removal
Apiary Suppliers
Training_

We would love to get some feedback!

Thanks!!


----------

